# A/V Cables, Adapters, where to buy them ?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

I know most of us run down to the Rat Shack to buy these, but have any of you found any good Internet sites to buy cabling ? Kind of like an all in one place where you can find, Audio Cables & Adapters, Video Cables & Adapters, Computer Cables & Adapters, Ethernet Networking Hardware,Telecom/Modular Cables. Stuff like this


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Home depot has great pricing on bulk cable... I buy my RG6 and bulk cat5 from them... I think I pay something like $.14 per foot for RG6, and they carry the quad-shield RG6 as well. They have been a decent source for ethernet stuff, but www.datacommwarehouse.com has good pricing on that stuff...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

While Home Depot is a great place to buy cable the nearest one to me is 100 miles in the next major town down the road (Polson isn't a major town to me...). This my be the same situation the OP is in. Driving an hour and a half each way for cable is a pain. For more obscure stuff, I'd suggest checking out a2zcables.com . They have an excellent selection


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

> ...have any of you found any good Internet sites to buy cabling ?


How about Here  

Seriously, the folks at AVS seem to like BetterCables.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Steve, BetterCables aren't better. Just prettier and more expensive


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Ya, I know, but thats what alot of folks at AVS recommend, personally I think theyre just like Monster, no better then normal cables just cost a few more $$$. RatShack is my home for cables.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Wow....Thanks for the help.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

I just rec'd a large order from A2Z Cables that I placed earlier this week. Once they're connected, they will tell the real story but these are not cheap, wimpy cables. They appear to be very well made. I was hesitant to order from an Internet source unknown to me but I don't think I'll be disappointed. If you are in the market for cables, check them out. As mentioned earlier in this thread, their selection is fantastic.


----------

